# Lightroom crashing on Slideshow



## antsyl (May 8, 2011)

Im wondering if anyone is having this problem... Lightroom is crashing 95% of the time when Im trying to make a slideshow.  Also the "Fit to music"  Does not come anywhere close to "fitting to music"  Is anyone else having this same problem?  Im in LR3.4 on a mac with the current system.
thanks
antsyl


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 9, 2011)

Hi antsyl, welcome to the forum!

When you're trying a make a slideshow - when you're exporting it to a specific format, or playing it within LR or what?  As you mention music, does it still crash if you don't use music?


----------



## barmstrong (Aug 21, 2011)

I have the same crashing problem.  Slideshow would crash when I would click to play.  Also, when I click on fit to music it is always is off.  I'm using an iMac 10.6.8 and lightroom 3.4.  Appreciate your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi barmstrong, welcome to the forum!

Usually slideshow crashing problems tend to be related to graphics issues.  Can you tell us a little more about your system specs please?  How many monitors attached?  Does it allow you to export rather than play?  And how big's the slideshow you're trying to run?


----------



## barmstrong (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you, I have a single monitor.  The only add ons I have are external hard drives an HP printer and a couple of scanners.  I have an 27 inch iMac OS X 10.6.8 / 2.8 GHZ Core i7 with 16 gigs of ram.  The slide show im trying to view has 55 DNG images.  I was using music with the slide show as well.  It worked sometimes but mostly crashes.  I turn off the music and when I went to click to play the entire monitor flickered for about a half second.  So it seems to be getting worse.


----------



## barmstrong (Aug 23, 2011)

The flicker was because I had the last image of the show selected so it was over so to speak.  I went back and reselected the first image and then selected all and it worked with out music.  could it be the music.  MP3?


----------



## barmstrong (Aug 23, 2011)

Clicked the music back on and crashed again.  Maybe my music is corupt?


----------



## barmstrong (Aug 23, 2011)

Used different music and it worked. The music is  m4a mot mp3.  It seems to working now.  Weird!!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2011)

That was a good bit of investigation while I was busy sleeping!  Well done!  Mp3 should work, but it may have been something about that particular track.


----------



## DianeK (Aug 29, 2011)

antsyl said:


> Also the "Fit to music"  Does not come anywhere close to "fitting to music"  Is anyone else having this same problem?  Im in LR3.4 on a mac with the current system.
> thanks
> antsyl



Yes, the fit to music in LR is always off, the longer the slideshow, the more it is off.  I use the fit to music on the first go-around to get a starting point, then start adjusting slide and fade times to actually get it to fit the music.  This is a major weakness with the slideshow module IMHO.
Diane


----------



## fourwalls (Nov 20, 2011)

*No crash, but not fitting to music*

This feature has never worked for me. I can't understand why, I would have thought it very simple to take the tune duration and divide by the # of images... but no.  Mac Pro, LR 3.5. 30-40 images (CR2 from Canon 5D), 3-4 mins of music for client presentation.  Music always finishes early and partially repeats. I end up having to manually adjust over and over until it is right. Painful.  I had a great piece of s/w on my PC called pix2exe, super-efficient. Pity there is nothing similar for Mac.  Bigger pity Adobe can't get it right.   :disgusted:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 20, 2011)

I was going to suggest you add your voice to the bug report at photoshop.com....but I think you already have!


----------

